# Lamest Boss Fights



## Rilvor (Jun 3, 2007)

Post what you think are the lamest/easiest whateverest boss fights here.

I'll kick start it off!

Every boss in LoZ:Twilight Princess. those were just pathetically easy...its not even hard to beat the last boss without losing any life...


----------



## DavidN (Jun 3, 2007)

Pretty much anything in Devil May Cry 2 could be defeated by standing in a corner and shooting repeatedly, which was a huge disappointment after the first game's cleverness. There was one good boss I remember from that - Plutonius, I think his name was. The one with the laser grid.


----------



## ADF (Jun 3, 2007)

Pretty much all the bosses in the game The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, you can thank the levelling system for that. You would think the developers would have figured out no one likes it by now, yet they keep using it because automatic generation is more convenient than intelligently placing enemies -.=.-

My two major complaints however is the bosses of the main quest and the mages guild storyline.

Here is some guy who is behind the plot of the whole game and I kill him in two hits, two hits! it was my first time through the game as well so my character was crap, who has heard of a pure mage with more endurance than willpower? Yet bam, two attack spells and the guy falls down.

The necromancer main boss of the mage guild; so much talk about how evil and powerful he was, an army of necromancers at his command set to destroy the mages guild. When it was time to fight him I was pumped, buff spells at the ready and my most power attack spells on hotkeys. When the battle started a bone cage appeared locking the both of us together in a inescapable battle, I charged at him full force! Spells blazing! Explosions all round! And! And! ... he fell over within 3 seconds. Seriously!

â€œBut you can just change the difficulty slider if you wanted a challengeâ€

Hey I left that thing on default through the entire game, if this is medium difficulty then I would hate to see low! What is the point in a difficulty setting you can change in the middle of a fight? If it gets too tough maybe you shouldn't be invading a bandit camp at level 2! But we have to protect the idiots right? Let them get the best armour in the game from a random purse cutter instead of actually earning it; I want to see epic gear at the bottom of a labyrinth guarded by ancient beasts with power belong that of any mortal, to have to fight my way down and escape with the prize in hand, a unbeatable number of monsters close behind, just as I leap out and fire at the entrance with a well aimed fireball to seal them inside forever.

Not to find it strapped to the sweat stained backside of a road bandit as he threatens me for a measly 200 gold with his demonic two handed sword of tortured souls! Why 200 gold anyway? You are robbing me! They could try to take all your coins but they need to provide yet another safety net just in case you happened to be too tried to fight evil today. Aww poor thing...

â€œHey players should be able to have the freedom to play however they wantâ€

Ah yes freedom, the justification for the dumbing down of role playing games. We need level scaling so certain players can have the freedom to take on the main boss of the entire game while still wearing their newbie gear! The freedom to become head of the Mages Guild without knowing a single spell! The freedom to have a balancing system that punishes those who put the effort into specialising while rewarding the â€œI R bezt at evytingâ€ classes!

Don't get me wrong, I am all about player freedom. I believe you shouldn't be forced to play a evil barbarian just because you want to play a none human race, that is what got me into Elder Scrolls in the first place, being able to play lizard folk while still being civilised and mentally moving mountains gets complete respect from me. 

But games need challenges so that you have a sense of achievement. I felt gutted after completing the Mage Guilde quest line because I realised you didn't even have to be a mage to do it, every quest that required magic provided scrolls for the task. Imagine buying a game for the whole mage experience only to see Ugg the Smasher on the forums with the title of arch mage? All in the name of freedom and being fair. Bullshit! I worked my ass off using magic and only magic throughout the entire game, yet a character who hasn't cast a spell in his entire life gets the title of the most powerful mage in all the country!

Gah!

I... I'm trailing off topic now, ignore me I'm just pissed at Bethesda for totally raping The Elder Scrolls series in a attempt to appeal to a wider audience. But yeah, ALL Oblivion bosses stink!


----------



## Option7 (Jun 3, 2007)

State of Emergency 2. Main game is generally pretty awesome (challenging, violent etc.) but there's a boss you have to chase around a venice-like city in a speedboat. The only weapons you have are a guy on the back with a machine gun (who only fires when you're close) and this really inaccurate mortar thing on the front. It's lame.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 3, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> Every boss in LoZ:Twilight Princess.



The first thing that came to mind when I saw the thread name.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 3, 2007)

Kintaro in MK2. What? you mean not only can he grab you in mid attack and slam you for around 1/3 your health bar, but he can grab you out the air and do it too? =O add on to that fireballs from his mouth, an uppercut that hits so hard you fly offscreen, the ability to teleport stomp (wtf...) and just generally kick your ass so it takes hours to beat him. *sigh*


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Spirit Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so true too.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 4, 2007)

To defend the Twilight Princess bosses for a moment, you can't deny them their just production value.  Yes, they were pathetically easy, but they felt really cool to fight!

Anyway, what first came to my mind is any rpg boss that can be killed by using a given item, especially those FF bosses that can be killed with one phoenix down.

Also, the ultimate lame boss fight: the final boss of Chrono Cross.  Beat it the wrong way, and you get no ending, attempt to beat it the "right way," and go insane.  Annoying because the boss, straight out, wasn't even a challenge at all...


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 4, 2007)

Meh...I'd rather fight something that looks like MissingNo from Pokemon red and blue thats a difficult boss and is challenging than a really awesome looking boss that can't even make a decent attempt to hurt me, let alone keep himself from dieing. I swear, they are making games easier and easier these days. Look back at the old games like Moral Kombat and the old NES games. Some of those games are hard as hell <_<


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 4, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> *el snipito*



Yeah...I'm a heavy frequenter on the official forums, and I can definately say that is a common sentiment-even among newcommers

Hopefully they will take the hint a la the Dwemer Puzzle Box.


----------



## IanKeith (Jun 4, 2007)

Friggin' Dreck and Mr L at the end of Super Paper Mario.

I used more healing items in the puzzles getting to them, than I did fighting them. @_@


----------



## hal1989 (Jun 4, 2007)

I second about Devil May cry 2. They are just too easy to beat. And the difficulty? At "Hard", it was always easy. It's not compared the real Hard mode of Devil May Cry 1, lol XD

@ADF
You're right about that. It was deceiving at some points (especially the leveling system which you can run thought thieves with full daedric, lol XD)

Except for the graphic, I preferred Morrowind.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 4, 2007)

It was bugging me but I finally remembered it.
The 'boss' fight in Black, right at the End Game. You kill a giant horde of Henchmen, run through the hole and get a movie of the guy saying he knew he killed the main Baddie somewhere within that giant pile of dead bodies. 
Which he didn't anyway. He wasn't even in the building or something.


----------



## hal1989 (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't catch out the ending of that game, lol XD

Oh yeah, i remember another boss fight. I don't know if that count for one but in need for speed underground 2, the main boss, supposed to be the hardest, was the easiest of all the game. He was kind of 1-2 laps behind me and i was in normal, lol XD.


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 4, 2007)

Probably Jack of Blades from Fable.


----------



## Leahtaur (Jun 4, 2007)

The very last Ultimecia thing in FF8. Pathetically easy, especially when you could Draw and use her own spells against her for decent damage. The last boss should be hardest, not easiest! Not that the former three or four forms were hard either, I don't think I've ever had a game over while playing through them. They LOOKED neat, but were too easy.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 4, 2007)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Also, the ultimate lame boss fight: the final boss of Chrono Cross.Â Â Beat it the wrong way, and you get no ending, attempt to beat it the "right way," and go insane.Â Â Annoying because the boss, straight out, wasn't even a challenge at all...



I actually liked the final boss battle in Chrono Cross.  There was something about the idea that killing him made you lose that I enjoyed: you've spent so much of the game killing people you didn't really want to kill that I rather liked the fact that the final boss could be dealt with without killing him.  I only wish they'd made it easier to figure out the correct course of action: the way the game is set up right now, it's nearly impossible to figure out unless you consult an FAQ: someone saying, "Set up the correct sequence of elements then activate the chrono cross," would have helped.

My lamest boss fights are the ones where they set you up against an immortal enemy and they make you lose for storyline reasons, and so trying to kill them and stay alive just wastes your time and resources.  I usually get incredibly pissed when  I lose after a hard-fought battle, having used up so many of my healing supplies, only to discover that after my party is annihilated, there's a cut scene showing the big bad baddie carting them off to jail.  Fer Chrissakes, make the battle a normal one and set up a cutscene or something after we knock the immortal enemy down to some health showing us all getting pwned, at least then I'll feel a little better about not having read the FAQ


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 4, 2007)

themocaw, that sounds like the first time you fight Mithos in Tales of Symphonia. Should you actually still be alive after fighting TWO bosses before him, it doesn't even matter, because he has like 9 million health, all your attacks no matter how strong or what type hit for only 1 damage, and he hits you for thousands. The first time i played through that game I wasted soooo many healing items trying to beat him, only to find out you -have- to lose, he's literally unbeatable.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 4, 2007)

Jester in Devil May Cry 3. D:


----------



## themocaw (Jun 4, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> themocaw, that sounds like the first time you fight Mithos in Tales of Symphonia. Should you actually still be alive after fighting TWO bosses before him, it doesn't even matter, because he has like 9 million health, all your attacks no matter how strong or what type hit for only 1 damage, and he hits you for thousands. The first time i played through that game I wasted soooo many healing items trying to beat him, only to find out you -have- to lose, he's literally unbeatable.



One of the reasons I really respected Chrono Trigger was that, although the game does that to you too in some places, it's set up so that you can actually win the battle if you start a New Game+, at which point you get neat objects and lose by cut scene fiat anyway


----------



## Rouge2 (Jun 4, 2007)

Tie between the 1st Yggs battle and Bowser in Mario Party 8.

The 1st Yggs battle is a impossible to win battle and Mario Party 8's Bowser Battle wasn't that hard.


----------



## Samurai with Glasses (Jun 4, 2007)

Probably the last fight in Onimusha 2: You spend all that time getting awesome weaponry and when it comes down to the final fight all you can use is the gun x_x


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know about lame but I always found the first boss fight of FF VII funny, due to the 'Attack when the tail was up!' when you were suppost to NOT attack when the tail was up. Silly translators.

I hate boss fights with a random 'I win' button on THEIR side. The fight is balanced unless they use 'that' attack. Games that give away the secret to beating a boss right off the bat are annoying too. Let me figure it out myself Midna. I will ignore you for the rest of the game's boss fights.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 6, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I... I'm trailing off topic now, ignore me I'm just pissed at Bethesda for totally raping The Elder Scrolls series in a attempt to appeal to a wider audience. But yeah, ALL Oblivion bosses stink!



Oblivion has bosses? I thought it just had guys with slightly better armor/weapons for me to steal. 

My vote, at the moment, goes to the "bosses" in Metroid Prime: Hunters. Seriously, what a lazy setup they had there.

The bosses in the Castlevania games tend to be hit-or-miss. They're either REALLY hard and cheap, or REALLY easy and dissapointing.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 6, 2007)

I seem to remember a giant mudcrab.






Whoopie.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 6, 2007)

Emerson said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caguaswolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Runescape and his name is Elvark!

he sucked monkey dick!


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 6, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> "oh boy, death that consistently sucks me inwards as I slowly try to jump tiny sickles and a big scythe that takes half my health..."



GRRRR >< I hated that boss fight, it SUCKED.

Oh, and fighting Dracula in Circle of the Moon was pretty cheap too.


----------



## Sylvine (Jun 6, 2007)

In terms of "too easy to be true"? Definitely Sephiroth in FF7. And I don't even mean the last form. Okay, maybe it's my fault for insisting on doing every side quest possible before going down there, but after ruby and emerald, it was a big disappointment. Oooooh, Seph as a one-winged-angel! Scary! Better summon KOTR right away, then, mime, mime...what? He fell over after the first summon? Oh jeez. 

In terms of "WTF is that about?" - "Eternal Darkness" or something like that in FF9. You fight Kuja for the whole game. Where did that thing come from at the end, again?  Run out of plot, Squaresoft? 

~Sylv


----------



## daemon00 (Jun 6, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> "oh boy, death that consistently sucks me inwards as I slowly try to jump tiny sickles and a big scythe that takes half my health..."


If you're talking about SCV4, I totally agree. I just finished the game via Wii and found out that he is stupidly easy if you have the patience. Stand in the left corner with your whip straight up, limp, and it blocks every sickle. Smack him when he flies above you. Throw daggers or crosses when he's going his scythe suction. Bing.

Frankenstein was lame in SCV4. Yeah. MUCH harder in CV1 

My own 'lamest boss?' Eternal Darkness (no, not FF9, the game by that name), when you fight Pious Augustus at the end, when you're the fat architect dude. Sooooo slow. (Though Eternal Darkness in FF9 was pretty lame too.)

Second place goes to... Freya in Star Ocean: Til the End of Time, on 4D mode. Haw haw, I win button, Ether Strike. Huge radius insta-gib for the loss.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 7, 2007)

In the very first Legend of Zelda, there is a way to 1 shot kill Gannon. I believe it is with the Bow?


----------



## Icarus (Jun 7, 2007)

The Last boss in Halo 2 made me snore.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 7, 2007)

The Halo's have bosses?
I just thought they just throw waves of units at you.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 7, 2007)

Spirit Wolf said:
			
		

> In the very first Legend of Zelda, there is a way to 1 shot kill Gannon. I believe it is with the Bow?



The way the first Zelda worked is that you had to shoot Ganon a certain number of times with the silver arrows.  However, the game didn't want you to get stuck at the end with no way to continue, so they programmed it so that if you shoot him with your last arrow, you win.  The trick is to walk into the last boss battle with only 1 rupee (arrows consumed rupees in Zelda 1) so that the first arrow you shoot is your last.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 7, 2007)

*nods* I knew they did that, but I didn't know the game was programmed that way.


----------



## Ittan (Jun 8, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> In terms of "too easy to be true"? Definitely Sephiroth in FF7. And I don't even mean the last form. Okay, maybe it's my fault for insisting on doing every side quest possible before going down there, but after ruby and emerald, it was a big disappointment. Oooooh, Seph as a one-winged-angel! Scary! Better summon KOTR right away, then, mime, mime...what? He fell over after the first summon? Oh jeez.
> 
> In terms of "WTF is that about?" - "Eternal Darkness" or something like that in FF9. You fight Kuja for the whole game. Where did that thing come from at the end, again?  Run out of plot, Squaresoft?
> 
> ~Sylv



And the Final boss of FFX, where you have auto-life on all your characters so you can't lose...and it didnt even look cool, or do anything cool. It was just all around LAME!

But the one in FFIX definately takes the cake. Kinda off-topic, but in that game theres that point towards the end where Zidane goes insane. I got there and theres some rediculous monster you have to fight with Rusty, Quina, and Freya...figures they were the three characters I never used, and you couldn't level up anywhere before that fight. I had to start the game over. It SUCKED!

And Okami, where you have to fight Orochi three times. No new strategies or anything involved.


----------



## Nar (Jun 8, 2007)

The final boss in Soldier of Fortune (original). I just beat the game yesterday and he was so pathetically easy to kill. I just laid down on the fire button on my microwave emitter gun and held it until he died.

Also, Green Eye from "Lost Planet: Extreme Condition" was so incredibly difficult (even on average difficulty) that it took me over an hour to kill it, all while my hands on my 360 controller flicked control sticks and mashed buttons madly. It was an absolutely terribly designed level.

However, the best? Vladimir Lem from Max Payne 2. Intelligent, intuitive way to kill him, intense fight from Vlad himself and an epic ending to put all other game endings to shame make it the best.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 8, 2007)

Cloud -vs- Sephiroth. 

I'm sure people will disagree with me and claim it was the single greatest end battle of all time, but... the battle was pathetically boring, hard and laden down with a cool, yet ultimately game-dullingly LONG video of a meteor crashing through the same exact planets over and over and over and over again. The fight started out adrenaline pumping for me, but 10 minutes and three spell animations into the fight, I started to get bored and never wanting to see a meteor again.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 8, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Cloud -vs- Sephiroth.
> 
> I'm sure people will disagree with me and claim it was the single greatest end battle of all time, but... the battle was pathetically boring, hard and laden down with a cool, yet ultimately game-dullingly LONG video of a meteor crashing through the same exact planets over and over and over and over again. The fight started out adrenaline pumping for me, but 10 minutes and three spell animations into the fight, I started to get bored and never wanting to see a meteor again.



YES! Boringly long game videos FTL....


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 8, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Cloud -vs- Sephiroth.
> 
> I'm sure people will disagree with me and claim it was the single greatest end battle of all time, but... the battle was pathetically boring, hard and laden down with a cool, yet ultimately game-dullingly LONG video of a meteor crashing through the same exact planets over and over and over and over again. The fight started out adrenaline pumping for me, but 10 minutes and three spell animations into the fight, I started to get bored and never wanting to see a meteor again.



But the music! The music made the game!


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tateobesu from Devil May Cry 2....turn on your Devil Trigger and he'll die in....5 seconds...


----------



## GreyFox (Jun 10, 2007)

TwilightFox said:
			
		

> Probably Jack of Blades from Fable.



Ugh, agreed. I got to that boss expecting some ass-whupping, and all I had to do was keep shooting the dumb bastard with my bow and arrow. 

That game in general was just too easy. It's fun if I'm in the mood for some braindead gaming, but otherwise...eh.


----------



## DavidN (Jun 10, 2007)

This was another thing about DMC2 - not only were the fights dull, the enemies you were fighting had no personality either. I honestly cannot remember who Tateobesu was, and just have vague recollections of fighting gigantic tentacle-things with names like Aglaophozomaezostikoth.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 10, 2007)

I honestly wonder whats happened to the LoZ series....the bosses in OOT were so awesome (I'll always remember Bongo Bongo  ) and some of them were fairly difficult (Gannon was a big disappointment)


----------



## TehSean (Jun 12, 2007)

Quake 4 final boss. Why? I dunno. It's just unimpressive versus all the other boss-like creatures in the game.


----------



## Felixpath (Jun 12, 2007)

Every boss in every Silent Hill game. Pity, 'cause the games are so good otherwise....


----------



## DavidN (Jun 12, 2007)

The thing about the Silent Hill games was that you were constantly meant to feel underpowered, which meant that boss fights were always a case of stumbling around hoping that you were shooting in the right direction and using Health Drinks every ten seconds. There was never any real strategy involved - either you could shoot at the boss or try not to get hurt, but not both at the same time.


----------



## sgolem (Jun 14, 2007)

General Scales in Star Fox Adventures.  I understand there was politics involved and they had to finish the game, but that was a fuckin cop out. 

There's plenty of boss fights that piss me off sometimes, but the two that I can think of right now is this one attack the last boss of Beyond Good and Evil where you have to hit him in the right order or you have to start over.  Just got tired of it after awhile so it my interest.  I also think the underwater boss in Sonic CD is lame, due to the fact that the air bubbles often force you onto the things Robotnik shoots at you.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jun 14, 2007)

The most pathetic bosses has to be....

Skies of arcadia: the second Black Pirate you hunt isn't a big guy its just a little nerdy kid who sucks at life but the rest of the game is cool.

Most of the bosses from Zelda TP on the Wii cause they were so damn easy you just have to do about three big sucessful combos to kill your enemies, but most of the bosses are wicked though.

I don't know what else to say I don't really find most bosses hard to be honest cause I'm just so damn good at loads of games even the some of the Metal Slug games to.


----------



## Demor (Jul 2, 2007)

Final boss in FF10 jenon or whatever after beating all my bloody GF's (still thinking in FF8 terms hehe) all I had to do was put reflect on myself have wakka use slotreel and death jenon


----------



## DavidN (Jul 2, 2007)

That boss was really weird. It was as if they decided that they'd gone over the top with the boss in FF8 and its fourteen million different forms so they tuned it down a bit for FF9 and made it have a very reasonable HP count and just some cheating multiple-turn devastating attacks, then decided that was too hard too and made the final boss a bit of a joke. (Yu Yevon - it's a small beetle thing that can quite easily be defeated in one hit).


----------



## Demor (Jul 3, 2007)

The battles towards him where harder then the ''beetle'' himself haha damn I remember getting beaten by my own guardian forces ^_^ silly anima.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 3, 2007)

Square-Enix just thinks too highly of itself nowadays (but I'm sure most everyone here knows that >_> ). They've got some fairly 'cool-looking' boss fights, but it is a bit strange when I can beat most of the final ones in a single run through. 

Oh, and I'd have to say that Liquid Snake inside Metal Gear on _The Twin Snakes_ was totally lame. Cool cutscene with Gray and all, but there was barely anything to the fight. -_-



> To defend the Twilight Princess bosses for a moment, you can't deny them their just production value.  Yes, they were pathetically easy, but they felt really cool to fight!


Ditto. I liked the bosses, but I was just dissappointed that they didn't have all that much to them. While I also liked the eigth dungeon, it didn't feel much like a 'dungeon' either. And there was one-too-many cinematics for my taste. Come on Nintendo! Don't become a another SE! D8


Oh, and about final bosses: typically, I tend to view it that if one of the 'forms' is a really, really tough boss, and then another 'form' is meant to be more 'cinematic,' it's forgiveable (such as going from the tough Ganondorf to Ganon fight in OOT).
Something like Saddler in RE4 I'm still not sure about. I mean, he was easy, but it was _fun_ to fight him. 8|


----------



## psion (Jul 3, 2007)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> In terms of "too easy to be true"? Definitely Sephiroth in FF7. And I don't even mean the last form. Okay, maybe it's my fault for insisting on doing every side quest possible before going down there, but after ruby and emerald, it was a big disappointment. Oooooh, Seph as a one-winged-angel! Scary! Better summon KOTR right away, then, mime, mime...what? He fell over after the first summon? Oh jeez.
> 
> In terms of "WTF is that about?" - "Eternal Darkness" or something like that in FF9. You fight Kuja for the whole game. Where did that thing come from at the end, again?  Run out of plot, Squaresoft?
> 
> ~Sylv



You realize only players that were demigods or hackers were able to defeat Ruby and Emerald Weapons right? (god how I hate both of them)
On the side I notice that either people hate really hard bosses or really easily ones, but you still can fight them toe to toe.  The one boss I never liked... Bob Page from Deus Ex, you had to hack his shields to lower them, the code clue you find was incomplete, and he had turrents, heavy assualt robots, and (probably) a few commandos thrown in for good measure.
I know hacking under pressure is good for cinema but come on, the other endings were far more satisfying from a story-telling point of view (you mean I did all that shit just to kill Page and my reward is to join the Illuminate and leave the world the festering pile it was when I started?) and required less effort on the player's part.


----------



## adambomb (Jul 4, 2007)

hhhnmm....  twilight princess wasa pretty easy, i think maybe the last aeon boss from ff10. it was very....anticlimatic


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 4, 2007)

Lamest Boss fight Wrexsoul From FF6

Vanish + Doom or XZone = Win!

Too bad that does'nt work anymore in The GBA Version.


----------



## Sylvine (Jul 5, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> You realize only players that were demigods or hackers were able to defeat Ruby and Emerald Weapons right? (god how I hate both of them)



Not really, no. Ruby was a royal pain in the behind, but equip Your characters with ribbons, and it becomes doable. The hardest part is getting KotR and lvling it up, really, but You don't even have to lvl it that far up. one decently powered kotr does ~ 130k dmg, and ruby/emerald both have 1.000.000 hp, so that's 8 summons. or 3 summons, 3 mimes, and rest with limits/ normal attacks. Emerald was even easier, since he doesn't have any status altering effects. 

They're not easy, by no means, and it's fine by me to have optional bosses that are harder than the last boss. But compare Seph to Emerald or Ruby... they're like 10x Stronger. So it would be okay for seph to be at least 3x tougher than he was. Going through full powered ( and that is final attack + phoenix summon maxed, kotr maxed, mime materia equipped -> if You still manage to die...hopeless case =) ) would still be easy as pie, but it would be more of a challange unpowered. Like it is, I can rush through the game without doing any sidequests and still beat the crap out of seph. Not good. 

/end of off-topic

Gauntlet, the ps2 version. First boss was way harder than the final one. Oooh, a big, fiery demon! like, 500 times bigger than my characters! Oh, but there are some magic ballistas here, conveniently placed all around the deepest lair of hell, and all aiming at the boss! So I'll just fire them and go home. 

Right. 

And the ending sucked hell. It was really like: Congrats, You defeted all 7 demons. You are now a hero. Bye bye. 

 .. WTF?

~Sylv


----------



## Hisstor (Jul 5, 2007)

I watched my friend beating the living snot out of that last ff7 boss emerald weapon.

all he had to do was use shade of hades and round table of the 12 knights and repeat for half an hour with the boss barely lifting a finger


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 5, 2007)

my lamest boss was the icon of sin in doom 2 that thing was so easy to beat that was so lame.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 5, 2007)

I remember the first time beating Emerald and Ruby were HARD. But that was because I tried too early and with the wrong strategy. Later I came back and whipped up on them. Same for Nemesis in the Arena in FFX.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 5, 2007)

Metal Man from MM2.

...When you re-face him with his own weapon, of course :twisted:


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 5, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The Halo's have bosses?
> I just thought they just throw waves of units at you.



It's the only boss fight in either of the Halo games (of course we know nothing about the campaign in Halo 3 yet).  You have to fight the Brute Chieftain, Tartarus, to prevent him from activating the Halo.  It's pretty lousy, as boss fights go (it's neither fun nor epic), and once you know the trick -- stay away from the hammer, wait for the shield to come down, and unload with dual plasma rifles -- it's pretty easy.


----------



## Demor (Jul 6, 2007)

Gotta stop you there mate there is another bossfight... the first mission you play as that elite guy you have to kill the heretic at the end he is classified as a boss  even though he is rather easy to.


----------



## Os (Jul 6, 2007)

In terms of pushovers, how about

Garland : FF1
Psycho mantis : Metal gear solid
Tengu : Dead or Alive 2
Tyrant : Resident Evil
Ihadurca : Evil zone

In terms of extreme difficulty,

Dark Yabu : Vexx
Jason : Friday the 13th (NES)
Quickman : Megaman 2
Kraid : Metroid (NES)
M. Bison : Street fighter alpha 3


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 6, 2007)

Tarterus (sp?) from halo 2...i didn't like how you had to wait for him to be shot by Jonsan with the beam rifle before you could do any damage to him. Jonsan is a horrible shot... Then i figured out that you could fly a banshee in there and just bomb him to death hehe. Anyway i much preferred the nice long hog drive at the end of halo 1. I love to drive over the dozens of flood just standing there in the way...

-edit- reading through the ithr pages it looks like somone said this already...meh, oh well...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

The guy at the end of Perfect Dark Zero... Shoot him til he drops his sword than hack him up.. wow!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 6, 2007)

Demor said:
			
		

> Gotta stop you there mate there is another bossfight... the first mission you play as that elite guy you have to kill the heretic at the end he is classified as a boss  even though he is rather easy to.



Eh, I suppose the Heretic leader would be considered a boss...never thought about it that way before...

...come to think of it, if the Heretic leader is considered a boss, then I suppose the Prophet of Regret would be considered one, too...


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Demor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, they were all pushovers though, my favorite was coop slapping the Prophet around with my brother sniping the loser.. Heretic was easy, the brute was a bit hard at the beginning as I was used to run and gun.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 17, 2007)

Os said:
			
		

> In terms of pushovers, how about
> 
> Garland : FF1
> Psycho mantis : Metal gear solid
> ...



i second the bottom one on your post i've beaten him many times with akuma and others too on hard and he's nothing to me.


----------



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

The 2 versions of the boss in the first devil may cry. 

The gameplay turns into a bad starfox shooter, then the player must fight an extremely lame boss which reminded me of a horrible marble statue of the Greek god Zeus.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2007)

I would have to say all of the Silent Hill *final* bosses, except for the first Silent Hill.
 The bosses from start to finish are interesting in all of the games, but it is the final bosses in 2, 3 and The Room that seem least creative, most simple or even difficult (Walter is a PAIN if you dont catch on what you have to do, and how fast you have to do it for a good ending).  
 The first Silent Hill, well, everything was original in that game when it first came out so I can't complain.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

FFX has been mentioned ad nauseum, so let's mention its incredibly fanboi-bait sequel, FFX-2 (the game that was an excuse to put a bunch of girls in skimpy clothes and then throw in a not at _all_ suggestive hot springs scene that made no sense somewhere in the middle). End boss on that was a friggin' pushover.

Also, final boss of Kingdom Hearts. Ansem. Ugh. He was so easy to beat. DX


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Azure Dreams.  There's only one boss battle, and it basically goes like this:

Get your ass kicked.
Suddenly get a powerful weapon.
Instant win (you automatically attack and finish him off)

Such a dumb idea to make the final battle an automatic win like that...


----------



## DavidN (Jul 17, 2007)

I did find the last boss of Kingdom Hearts easy, but I thought it was only because my wife had insisted we do all the possible synthesis quests and got Ultima Weapon first.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 18, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I did find the last boss of Kingdom Hearts easy, but I thought it was only because my wife had insisted we do all the possible synthesis quests and got Ultima Weapon first.



Man, I didn't even do any of that and I beat him in no time. Only thing I did was find all the puppies and get all the book pages/pieces of Ansem's Report. Other than that, nada. He was friggin' easy.


----------

